# Free Round Trip Airfare for presentation



## mdurette (Dec 24, 2016)

We are headed to InnSeason Pollard Brook next month.  Noticed this offer on their website for presentation:  http://www.tripjoyadvantage.com/TwoComplimentaryAirfares.aspx

_"Receive Two Round Trip Commercial Airline Tickets for previewing the features and benefits of the InnSeason Vacation Club, with no obligation to purchase anything. Fly to your choice of 45 Major International Airports in the Continental US; including Orlando, Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Tampa and Fort Meyers, New Orleans, Nashville, Memphis, Atlanta, Washington, DC, Philadelphia, New York City, Chicago, Las Vegas, Denver, Salt Lake City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, St Louis, Seattle, Dallas and Houston, and many more! Traveler is responsible for accommodations – stay wherever you like! Depart from Boston or Hartford from New England Area. _

_ This great offer is for NEW InnSeason Resorts Customers only!_ "   Not really sure what a NEW customer is.....we have stayed here numerous times but always via II or RCI.


I'm curious if anyone has sat through a presentation and received tix like this before.  I can only assume they have restrictions out the ying-yang.   

I'm thinking about doing if the airline tix are worth it.    Any feedback from anyone that has done this?


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds like an invitation to a torture experience 

An obnoxious phone call followed by a Timeshare presentation followed by a trip via Spirit airlines with a 1 hour stopover at an airport which is only available on the third Tuesday of every other month. 

I would avoid this "opportunity".  YMMV

CHEERS


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 25, 2016)

mdurette said:


> I can only assume they have restrictions out the ying-yang....



...accompanied by various fees and taxes.  I would read all the fine print regarding the restrictions and additional fees for these "free" tickets before accepting.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, we did this once at a presentation for a travel club in Vegas ( the now defunct Travel More Now). Those offers are all but worthless. You won't be able to book your own trip or your own flights. You're forced to go thru their "travel agency" and that "travel agency" won't have a phone number. They'll require you send in a form with your choice of at least 2 travel dates to your location of choice. Then you'll hear back from them (when we did this it was snail mail) with a letter saying to pack your bags and enjoy your trip. Then, a few months later, typically 30 days before your departure date, you'll get another letter saying they couldn't get your seats and to try again.

We fought with them for nearly a year trying to get our "free" flights. Thru the power of the internet and a lot of investigation, I finally found a working number (the number they provide went to a phone tree which led nowhere). Once I got a real person on the line they tried the same stuff with me about picking dates. I turned it around on them, told them I was done guessing dates and that I wanted THEM to tell me when the had a REAL flight with REAL seats available. I made them give me a confirmation # I could verify with the airline.

In the end we had to drive from our home in Wichita, KS to Omaha NE to catch a flight to Vegas. Included in the package was 2 nights hotel, which turned out to be at the Lady Luck downtown. We booked our own hotel that trip but had to show up at the Lady Luck, take the room and get our voucher validated so we could send it in and get our deposit back.

So take this offer with the full knowledge that you'll have a great deal of difficulty getting what they promise you. I use to see these types of offers frequently but hadn't seen one in a long time. I thought they'd run their course. Apparently this scam was just sleeping


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 30, 2016)

I was once dumb enough to accept this kind of offer. We had to send in something like $200 in a cashier's check for taxes. Over a one year period they could never find flights for us. When I asked for my money back they wouldn't do it, saying I had a 60 day window to make that request and that I hadn't complied with that. $200 lesson to never take a timeshare presentation for the freebies.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 31, 2016)

melissy123 said:


> I was once dumb enough to accept this kind of offer. We had to send in something like $200 in a cashier's check for taxes. Over a one year period they could never find flights for us. When I asked for my money back they wouldn't do it, saying I had a 60 day window to make that request and that I hadn't complied with that. $200 lesson to never take a timeshare presentation for the freebies.



That would have necessitated a trip to small claims court for us. Once they were unable to obtain the promised flights after reasonable attempts on our part, I think I'd have a good chance of forcing the refund.....plus penalties allowed......regardless of their "rules". In order for their rules to apply, I think they'll need to show an ability to book the flights they promise. I'm pretty certain they wouldn't want a judge at any level looking into the ratio of flights booked per request and a refund would be coming quickly after filing court documents.

Of course, the point is, don't fall for this offer. It's not a valid offer. They'll drag it out, put of all sorts of road blocks and do anything and everything they can to NOT deliver on the promises and keep any money you might send them.

I forget to add that every time they failed to deliver on the airfare, they offered a full week vacation at one of their destinations of Orlando, Vegas, Branson or Williamsburg instead of the free airfare plus 3 nights in a hotel room.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks all - I returned from Pollard Brook today and never even bothered looking into.  Thanks for letting me know that there more than likely would be too many strings attached to this offer for me to waste my time with.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jan 5, 2017)

We went to a presentation once with this type of offer. Once we took a look and saw that a CC deposit was required it went into the round file. Now when we get phone calls for financial meetings, travel clubs with the free flight come on, it's a polite no thanks and hang up the phone.
Others come in the mail and they go right to recycling.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 5, 2017)

I would have loved to take them to small claims court. They were located in Florida and I'm in California though, and even if I could have filed in California, and if they didn't show up, and I won, I would have been left with a judgment I probably couldn't collect on.  Just wrote it off as a very expensive $200 lesson to not go on tours for the freebies.


----------

